
Show HN: VyomVault – Dropbox alternative, encrypted fully locked cloud storage - akkishore
https://vyomvault.com/
======
dddpt
Well, for further launch, make sure this page is no longer publicly available
;-) [https://vyomvault.com/blog-sidebar-left.html](https://vyomvault.com/blog-
sidebar-left.html)

~~~
akkishore
Hahaha, will take care to remove all spurious public pages.

------
donttreadonwe
Maybe the reason you didn't get more upvotes is it's hard to do security
right, and why should we believe your service?

~~~
smartis2812
Also it's missing a 'Terms of Service' 'Privacy Policy' 'Business Agreement'
or 'DMCA Policy' pages. Not very trustworthy, if you don't know where your
'encrypted' data sits.

~~~
akkishore
Sorry for this. We are adding more pages as we go forward. Request you to
please try out the product and share any feedback.

~~~
smartis2812
I would recommend to look at ProtoMail.com. They provide a lot of
transparency, even open-sourced there protocol. If you want Users to trust
their data, your Server, you'll have to provide more than a 'good encryption'.

~~~
akkishore
Sure, will look at Protonmail and improve the website communication.

